# Bringing 90 Day VA Prescription Wound Care Supplies?



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

When we stop to get the TIP, will they want to know how much my husband's wound care stuff is worth? 
We won't be able to put a price on it without outright making up a number.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

They most likely won't ask. If they do, make up a low ball value. You have the right to bring in $300 per person duty free beyond your normal suitcase. What else will you have?

From the SAT website:

Passengers entering Mexico by land are allowed to import merchandise additional to their baggage for up to $300.00 USD


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't see why they'd want to know anything like that when you get the TIP - that's a separate stop after you clear immigration and customs, or you can buy a TIP ahead of time online, even.

The place that might care is customs. If they are prescription items, they should have labels on them that show the prescription information, including your husband's name. I think then all you have to worry about is whether your husband's name on the labels exactly matches his name on his passport. It should be clear the items are not for resale because of the labels on the boxes.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

circle110 said:


> . What else will you have?
> 
> From the SAT website:
> 
> Passengers entering Mexico by land are allowed to import merchandise additional to their baggage for up to $300.00 USD


 Besides laptops, cell phones and cameras, used clothing a few kitchen items, the only other big ticket item we'll have is our recumbent trikes. 

Just concerned about the bandages because that would be 96 individual boxes. They're packaged 8 in a larger box sealed with a mailing address from the VA, but not individually labeled.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You can claim they cost US$1 each. If you can't figure out what they're worth, the customs people won't have much idea either, and probably won't challenge that. Then you'd have to pay IVA of 16%, or about 200 pesos for the lot. 

They will be valuing them using their estimate of the cost of non-prescription bandages at a pharmacy in Mexico. There's no way they'll put the kind of value on them that the VA probably pays for them, or what they cost in the US.

What I've read (no personal experience) is that if they do an inspection and find something, they want to get enough money off you to make it worth their time. You can negotiate a little on how much, but you won't get off for free, just expect to pay something that doesn't break the bank and move on.

If you have any kind of receipts or copies of the prescription so that you can show that the stuff is, in fact, by prescription, or you can get a copy from the doctor, that might help, won't hurt. That's the only way I think you could get by without paying something. 

I think I might be very up front with them about it, and go out of my way to show them to the customs people, say "which line do I go to if I have stuff to declare", etc. That approach has worked for me well in the past - if you're trying to be legalistic and declare stuff they often start out with a mental bias to just get rid of you and wave you through. Officials always like being right and you being wrong. But keep smiling. Happy to pay my $10 duty, etc.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

StuckintheUS said:


> Besides laptops, cell phones and cameras, used clothing a few kitchen items, the only other big ticket item we'll have is our recumbent trikes.
> 
> Just concerned about the bandages because that would be 96 individual boxes. They're packaged 8 in a larger box sealed with a mailing address from the VA, but not individually labeled.


Maybe it wasn't the right thing to do but I always have gone through the "nothing to declare" lanes, even when I have a vehicle packed to the gills with stuff. As you drive through you get either a green light or a red light. Green light, you just go on and no one asks any questions. I got the red light once with a fully loaded car and the customs guy did a cursory look at my things, we chatted for 5 minutes about why I like Mexico and then he waved me through with no duties. You never know.

As another poster mentioned, customs (aduana) is where you may -- or may not -- need to deal with the bandage question. Depending on where you cross it is several miles further inside the country. 
When you pull in to visit immigration and get your TIP from Banjercito right after crossing the border they do a search, but they're looking for weapons and don't care about much anything else.

Honestly, I don't think you will have an issue but it doesn't hurt to arm yourself with info.


----------

